# New 1.1 O. Pumilio Black Jeans



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Here are my new black jeans. Was only able to take pics from the male.

See for yourself!




























Not the greatest pics but didn't want to disturb them too much

grtz


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

wow nice pum , do you know a local for them?
craig


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Craig their the Squires locale, most people call them black jeans because they look like bluejeans with black legs.
Charles


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Are you sure they are not almirante? They don`t look metallic or red enough for black jeans from what I remember.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Very pretty frog, but I don't see much metallic in him either.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I saw animals near that area in the wild (tho the animal looks a little more blue than black?), and the animals were a flat red/orange and black, not metallic... the "man creek"/"almerante" were most noticably different to me because they had an iridescence, especially on the legs, that I had not seen on the Costa Rican "pumilio". The color is pretty typical for a frog that hasn't been supplemented... add some naturose to the diet and that frog will pop!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i agree with aaron, nevertheless they are grogeous frogs, how old are they?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey Corey,
Why do you keep lumping the man creek, almirante populations? There were even 2 populations from where they collected around almirante, pdp-ja and pdp-lr almirante. Aren`t Man Creek and Almirante some 40 - 60 miles apart?
I haven`t seen any almirante w/ grey legs. The pair of lr I have left have very dark navy blue legs, almost black and they are marlboro red whereas my man creek are more orange/red and have grey to blue legs. Small subset of the population but still. The Almirante ja female I have is darker red and reduced coloring on the legs being almost all red.
Maybe shiny lipstick red and shiny black, not metalic better describes what I remember. Aren`t the black jeans Nicaragua, not Costa Rica? I`m a little rusty on geography of those old imports. I don`t remember them coming in till after the blue jeans or maybe a different importer, same time?


----------



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

According to http://www.tropical-experience.nl, Almirantes are the same as Mancreeks (or I assume that they mean so according to the title Almirante(Mancreek)). I was always under the impression they are one and the same. Also, Black Jeans are from Siquirres, Costa Rica. I had to use Google Earth to find that one, but it's there. Wouldn't be the first time I was wrong about all this, though, but it all seems to match up so far.
Scott


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

frogfarm said:


> Hey Corey,
> Why do you keep lumping the man creek, almirante populations? There were even 2 populations from where they collected around almirante, pdp-ja and pdp-lr almirante. Aren`t Man Creek and Almirante some 40 - 60 miles apart?


I'd have to check my map, but I believe it's closer to 20 miles, but that doesn't necessarily mean that they're different populations. If nothing is inhibiting them from intermingling, which I don't believe there is, then I wouldn't necessarily call them different populations.



> I haven`t seen any almirante w/ grey legs. The pair of lr I have left have very dark navy blue legs, almost black and they are marlboro red whereas my man creek are more orange/red and have grey to blue legs. Small subset of the population but still. The Almirante ja female I have is darker red and reduced coloring on the legs being almost all red.


Small subset, indeed. Nothing to really base opinions off of, unfortunately. Here are a couple pictures of "Almirante" frogs whose pictures were taken maaaybe half a mile, if that, away from the town. The populations is very variable from blue to gray to even very dark, almost black.







































> Maybe shiny lipstick red and shiny black, not metalic better describes what I remember. Aren`t the black jeans Nicaragua, not Costa Rica? I`m a little rusty on geography of those old imports. I don`t remember them coming in till after the blue jeans or maybe a different importer, same time?


Black-Jeans typically refer to the Squirres population in Costa Rica. I have not seen them, so I cannot comment on metallic versus not, however. There may be Black-Jeans in Nicaragua, but I am not certain. It seems that very little research has been done on pumilio in Nicaragua.

I wouldn't necessarily go by what Tropical Experience has to say on what is a separate population or now. For instance, the yellow solartes are listed as a separate population, when, to my knowledge, they occur alongside the orange individuals.

Very nice frogs by the way. Very jealous


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

This is a "black jeans" taken at Brian Kubicki's place...just a few miles outside Siquirres.
(Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center http://www.cramphibian.com/)


----------



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

BTW DenZor,
Since we got slightly off topic, I wanted to say sweet frogs, post more pics!!! Now that I've seen a few pics of black jeans, I agree that that is what you have, and not Mancreeks. Very cool, never seen them before this. Thanks for the pics,
Scott


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

frogfarm said:


> Hey Corey,
> Why do you keep lumping the man creek, almirante populations? There were even 2 populations from where they collected around almirante, pdp-ja and pdp-lr almirante. Aren`t Man Creek and Almirante some 40 - 60 miles apart?
> I haven`t seen any almirante w/ grey legs. The pair of lr I have left have very dark navy blue legs, almost black and they are marlboro red whereas my man creek are more orange/red and have grey to blue legs. Small subset of the population but still. The Almirante ja female I have is darker red and reduced coloring on the legs being almost all red.
> Maybe shiny lipstick red and shiny black, not metalic better describes what I remember. Aren`t the black jeans Nicaragua, not Costa Rica? I`m a little rusty on geography of those old imports. I don`t remember them coming in till after the blue jeans or maybe a different importer, same time?


yea they seem kind of different to me as well. these were off spring of import code PDP-JA-07 almirante[attachment=0:3hezdbbk]PUM CROPED.jpg[/attachment:3hezdbbk]


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

hi guys!

Thx for the replys! I bought them from a serious frog breeder in holland and well I didn;t doubt him for one second actually. They should be blackjeans. 

They are still a bit shy so I wish I could shoot some more pics of them. Especially the female which is fat and very pretty. 

So you guys agreed they are black jeans ?

will post some more pics!

THX

Dennis Molenaar
Netherlands


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Aaron, I keep saying Almerante/Man Creeks because there are frogs that are labled either name interchangably... I'm not referring to the animals that came in with locality data codes, but the animals brought in from the begining that have been called anything from strawberry, blue jeans, almerante, man creek, to red Chiriqui river (since the red and green frogs imported at the time were only given the locality data of being collected somewhere along the Chiriqui River). The "almerante" and "man creek" lables were given purely by looking at the Pumilio morph guides on the net, and not actual locality data. The animals that have come in vary in red/orange tint, and their legs have been anywhere from bright blue to almost totally grey, and could easily represent multiple populations of similar looking frogs over the years  I realize Almernate and Man Creek can be considered two different populations - not doubting that, but I'm doubting the frogs commonly labled as that with little to back up the naming.

The black jeans are definately Costa Rican since I was not lucky enough to hit up Panama :lol: The Nicaraguan frogs are supposed to just be an extention of the Costa Rican blue jean population (it's not like they range all over Nic, it's mostly around the CR border), and I don't think the complex of "morphs" that the black jeans belong to extend over the Nic/CR border from what I've been told.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

The importer of the original pumilio imports from summer 2004 mistakenly labeled the frogs that were red with blue legs "Almirante", partly my fault, but calling them blue jeans was worse. The collection locations of there frogs were divulged some months later and based on the new information they were re-labeled as "Man Creek". Though not exact, I have no reason to doubt the location data for these animals. Taking the location information and the fact that "Man Creek" pumilio had never been imported to the US prior to 2004, "Man Creek" seemed to be a solid name for the red w/ blue leg pumilio imported up to the point where the "Almirante" pumilio started to come in sometime in late 2006 or 2007. The "Almirante" are coded with two location codes and come from near the village of Almirante. So hopefully going forward there is no reason to continue to mix up these two frogs.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

rmelancon said:


> The importer of the original pumilio imports from summer 2004 mistakenly labeled the frogs that were red with blue legs "Almirante", partly my fault, but calling them blue jeans was worse. The collection locations of there frogs were divulged some months later and based on the new information they were re-labeled as "Man Creek". Though not exact, I have no reason to doubt the location data for these animals. Taking the location information and the fact that "Man Creek" pumilio had never been imported to the US prior to 2004, "Man Creek" seemed to be a solid name for the red w/ blue leg pumilio imported up to the point where the "Almirante" pumilio started to come in sometime in late 2006 or 2007. The "Almirante" are coded with two location codes and come from near the village of Almirante. So hopefully going forward there is no reason to continue to mix up these two frogs.



WOW I didnt know that. I thought that there was just one name change. I didnt know there was true man creeks and Almirante.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

rmelancon said:


> The importer of the original pumilio imports from summer 2004 mistakenly labeled the frogs that were red with blue legs "Almirante", partly my fault, but calling them blue jeans was worse. The collection locations of there frogs were divulged some months later and based on the new information they were re-labeled as "Man Creek". Though not exact, I have no reason to doubt the location data for these animals. Taking the location information and the fact that "Man Creek" pumilio had never been imported to the US prior to 2004, "Man Creek" seemed to be a solid name for the red w/ blue leg pumilio imported up to the point where the "Almirante" pumilio started to come in sometime in late 2006 or 2007. The "Almirante" are coded with two location codes and come from near the village of Almirante. So hopefully going forward there is no reason to continue to mix up these two frogs.


very cool info thank you so much   
craig


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

very interesting info... and to the OP- beautiful frogs.


----------

